# Wishing I Could.... What Would You Do...



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I am wishing I could work from home today  

I wish I could run my own little business from home  

If you could run your own business what would you do?

xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Me too *sigh*

I'd probably do something cookery related but that means being on your feet all day . Had thought to training to be a driving instructor too


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

professor waffle said:


> Me too *sigh*
> 
> I'd probably do something cookery related but that means being on your feet all day . Had thought to training to be a driving instructor too


Is it really hard to do that?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Be a driving instructor? It takes 3 lots of course which you have to pay for yourself - around £3k. I'm still thinking about it but worry about the cost if I don't like it or am no good at it (I'm not really a patient person!!)


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am not a good teacher, I don't explain things well, which I have discovered over the past few years, teaching piano in the evenings, but I am stubborn and keep going with it and the kids keep passing, so it's not all bad. But I really don't think I could cope as a driving instructor. 

I think I would like to be a florist    but I don't think the reality of it occurs to me. In my head, I think it's just nice flower arranging, no pressure, a bit like Bree............


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

I would love to be a wedding planner, that way I get to organise all the fun stuff.. but dont have to stump up the cash! I love watching wedding stuff on sky, and if I see a wedding dress I can picture what venue would suit it, colours that would complement, flowers, suits etc. But I would want to get far to involved and would drive people crazy. Plus I couldnt tell anyone they looked dreadful in their dream dress! 
Im a sucker for forms and paperwork so anything like that would do!!

Corrina xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a business I run from home, making chocolates, and it's the hardest work I've ever done in my life. I love the satisfaction when I get good feedback but hate the stress of the really busy periods like Xmas (although there's even a positive to that as I lost a stone last December just from working so hard!). 

I'd love to expand the wedding favour bits to do wedding planning - I'm the same as you Carrie, love doing things for weddings - but there are so many around here already I'll have to leave it


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I would like to organise parties. For kids or adults and the more traditional ones where they play all the old traitional games. I am so sick of my hearing my friend saying about how her son has been invited to a birthday party at the cinema (how dull) or a McDonalds party (even duller) and i think the last one she said about was a football party (the parents hire the Astro Park or football field and a coach/ref and that's it the kids play a game of footie). 

I like the Murder Mystery Dinner parties too, dressing up and becoming a different character, but wouldn't want to arrange these.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I would like to help people do their cvs and job applications and help them to make the most of their skills..

Cat x


----------

